# Hi, new to adoption



## Val 12 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello everyone,
i'm new to this thread. Having ttc for almost 8 years (clomid, 3 IUI's and 1 IVF) we have stepped off the rollercoaster and are looking towards adoption. I really do feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders.

I have an 11 yr old daughter from my 1st marriage and she is very excited at the prospect of another sibling. Obviously it is very early days for us, I haven't even contacted an agency yet but I have found this site very helpful. I look forward to chatting to you all and no doubt asking loads of questions,

LOL Val xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Wow Good Luck to you Val. Im sure your daughter is going to make a great sister soon.  

Happy new Year

Love Lou xxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Val

Welcome to the crew.  I will add you to our list.  I've just started another new thread for all of us who have been through or are going through adoption.  There are quite a few of us now.

How far along are you in the process, so I can put a status for you on our list?  I hope that 2005 brings you what you desire and hope that you don't find the process too much of a rollercoaster.

Feel free to ask questions, but as I say to most newcomers, please be mindful about what you say on the boards in order to maintain the integrity of the process.

Love
Karen x


----------



## Val 12 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Karen,
I've only just contacted a couple of agencies and am waiting for some info to be sent out, hopefully this week. I've been reading up as much as I can and have bought a few books. 

I've been feeling really positive up til yesterday when I had a really bad day and could just cry at the drop of a hat. I just failed my 1st and only IVF last month so I suppose that's why. I don't feel the need to try again cos I really don't think I could cope the emotional stress of it all although I do feel sad that I didn't get to have my dh's baby (he would also we took the adoption route rather than carrying on ttc and is very supportive). From reading about adoption I realise that is very stressful as well so I don't know if that's contributing to my feelings of sadness. I've also got a really stressful job and i'm back at work on Tuesday 

Anyway, new day today and I feel a bit better but a bit hungover 
dh is still in bed recovering. New year new start, 
LOL 
Val xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

hi,

I hope you don't mind me jumping on your thread.  I am new too.  I have been a member for a wee while and have been lurking on and off for about 2months. However, as of today I am officially planning to adopt.

I have known for some years that I can't have children but DH and I are only just married, settled and ready to start adoption process.  We had a big talk abot it over Christmas and have agreed to give it our all this year rather than wait til we are better off/have a bigger house/have had nice holidays etc.

Applied for a pack from Scottish Adoption Agency today so have made the first step and just need to wait and see now.

looking forward to making new friends and sharing the journey wth you all.

one little newbie question - I have heard that being overweight can stop you being approved - is this really the case or just an urban myth?  

magenta x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi magenta

just a quick reply coz i'm full of cold and feel like poo  

i am overweight and my sw told me it makes no difference as long as you are healthy and able to look after a child. i would think that all agencies have the same rules where weight is concerned but you never know i think its always best to ask in the begining so you know where you stand.

pam xx


----------



## Natasha (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi guys

I just thought that i would jump on this thread as well.  I have only look at one agency and that is our LA.
I had the information pack through and went to a meeting on the 11th and ticked all of the relevant boxes to say that we would like to go through with it.  I'm really excited!!! 

Magenta with regard to your question, when we were at the talk they did say that being over weight could be a problem as can smoking like i do but they said that if you showed that you are willing to loose or give up then it show them that you are willing to do anything and that you are really positive about what you want to do.

I agree with pam though that if you are able to give a child a better start in life than they have already have then that is the main thing.

Good luck to you all
Love Tasha
x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Girls

Welcome to the group.

Magenta, they can't stop you adopting because you're overweight, it's only if your weight is causing health issues such as high blood pressure that it may raise concerns with the relevant adoption agency.  You have to go for a medical check up (which is very thorough) and they will discuss any issues that arise from that with you.

I'm about 4 stone overweight but apart from that am perfectly fit and healthy.  As you can see from my bio I'm about to adopt a little boy (thanks for your good wishes Tasha).  The doctor on my adoption panel did bring up the subject as it was the only adverse note on my medical report but it's like I said to him

"I know the rules of diet and nutrition, I'm just not very good at playing the game".

I think their greater concern is that you don't feed the children full of junk food and salt.

Don't worry about it too much, only if you want to you can make an effort to lose a bit of weight to make you feel happier and like Tasha says to show your enthusiasm to adopt.  I'm resuming my diet 'cos I realise it will make it a lot easier for me to run after a 14month baby if I weighed a bit less.  

Good luck
Cindy


----------



## Natasha (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi guys 
i just re read my post and thought that it read a bit stuffy so i apologise if i offended anyone.

Cindy i hadn't read that your about to get a little boy so congratulations   

Hope that everyone else is ok

Love Tasha
x


----------

